# Wigglers



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is anyone that sells wigglers by the gallon coffee can in Baldwin County, AL or Pensacola, Escambia County, Florida. There used to be several people that sold them from their homes on honor system. "Is the good life really over for good?"


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I order mine from e-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-LB-RED-WIGGLER-COMPOST-WORMS-FISHING-BAIT_W0QQitemZ370361839325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563b492edd

Oh yeah, let me add that if you're going to try and raise them yourself, you need to keep them cool and happy. Once the dew falls at night, these guys canmake a mass exoduslike you wouldn't believe if they decide to leave. Swamp wigglers (at least that's what I've always called them) are much easier to raise because they're more tolerant of the heat.


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Im not 100 percent sure where you are located but at ten mile road and Hwy. 29 (central escambia county)just over the railraod tracks there is a guy there that has a bait and tackle store by his house he usually has wigglers earth worms etc.in stock if you need more directions just pm me.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

You can try Guidy Lane off of 9-Mile Road. Bait store there too.

:usaflag


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'll try there and we are working on raising our own too.


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

When raising make sure that ants do not get a hold of them.

From experince the best thing that works is an old bath tub. Off the ground and they are contained with enough room. It might look trashy or out of place but works.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info I was wanting to buy some. :bowdown


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Should receive our worms today from ebay seller previouslyposted here. Will let ya'll know. We ordered 3#. My son built a worm bed out of wood and filled with canadian peat moss. He put the legs in buckets of water to keep the ants out. Did not make it out to Guidy Lane yet, but will certainly check them out. Thanks for all the info.


----------

